# 80 Chicken Recipies



## Lone Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

If you like chicken .. and most of us do ... these are great! ENJOY 



Low Carb Chicken Gravy 

2 heaping tsp. flax seed meal 
1 Tbsp. Protein Powder 
1 1/2 Tbsp. butter 
Drippings from roasted chicken 
Water 
Salt 
Pepper 

Take the pan from the roasted chicken, with the chicken drippings and put it on a burner on low heat. Melt the butter in the drippings. Add the flax meal while stirring with a fork. 

Stir in the protein powder Add water to thin the gravy, thinning it past the thickness you eventually want. Transfer the gravy to a very small saucepan and bring to a boil while constantly stirring. Season to taste with salt and pepper. When gravy reaches desired consistency, serve it hot!! 

I count 2 grams of carbs (from the flax seed meal) in the whole batch. I don�t know the actual count on the drippings themselves, but I�d guess they�re the same as chicken which I believe is zero! Makes just about enough gravy for one chicken. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Chicken With Crunchy Vegetables 

Yield: 4 servings 
3/4 pound skinned, boned chicken breast, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1/4 cup low-sodium teriyaki sauce, divided 
1 teaspoon dark sesame oil 
1 cup diagonally sliced celery 
3/4 cup thinly sliced carrot 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
1 cup coarsely shredded red cabbage 
1 (8-ounce) can sliced water chestnuts, drained 

Preparation time: 10 minutes 

Combine chicken and 1 tablespoon teriyaki sauce in a bowl; stir well. Let stand 10 minutes. Heat oil in a nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add celery, carrot, and garlic; stir-fry 1 minute. Stir in cabbage and water chestnuts; remove from skillet. Add chicken; stir-fry 3 minutes. Add remaining teriyaki sauce; stir-fry 1 minute. Return cabbage mixture to skillet; stir-fry 1 minute or until done. Yield: 4 servings (serving size: 1 cup). 

Nutritional Information: CALORIES 159 (13% from fat) / PROTEIN 21.7g / FAT 2.3g (SAT 0.5g, MONO 0.7g, POLY 0.8g) / CARB 12g / FIBER 1.8g / CHOL 49mg / IRON 1.6mg / SODIUM 395mg / CALCIUM 42mg 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Lo-carb "Club Sandwich" 

2 large chicken breast halves, cooked, bones and skin removed - dice into cubes 
1/2 lb bacon, fried very crisp, drained - crumble into largish pieces 
2 tomatoes - cut into small cubes 
Generous amount of mayonnaise to bind 
Salt & pepper to taste 
Optional pinch of celery seeds 
8 large leaves of Romaine lettuce left whole, washed, dried, and crisped in fridge 

Mix first group to make chicken salad, and use the Romaine leaves like taco shells to eat it with. Serves two for a light supper. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Renee�s Buffalo Chicken Wings (Anchor Bar & Restaurant, Buffalo, NY) 
Here is the original recipe created by Ms. Teresa Bellissimo, owner of the Anchor Bar and Restaurant, in Buffalo, NY. It is taken from Totally Hot! The Ultimate Hot Pepper Cookbook. 

4 to 5 lbs. Chicken wings 
Freshly ground black pepper 
Salt (if desired) 
4 C Vegetable Oil 
4 Tbsp. butter or margarine (1/2 stick) 
5 Tbsp. Louisiana-brand hot sauce or Tabasco sauce 
1 Tbsp. white wine vinegar 

Chop off the tip of each chicken wing, and discard it. Chop the wing in half (cutting at the joint) to make 2 pieces. Grind on fresh black pepper and sprinkle with salt if desired. 

Heat the oil over high heat in a deep skillet, Dutch oven, or deep-fat fryer until it starts to pop and sizzle (around 400 degrees F). Add half the chicken wings and cook until they're golden and crisp, stirring or shaking occasionally. 

When done, remove them to drain on paper towels and cook the remaining wings. 

Melt the butter or margarine over medium heat in a heavy saucepan, add the hot sauce and the 1 tablespoon of vinegar. Stir well and remove from the flame immediately. 

Place the chicken on a warm serving platter, pour the sauce on top, and serve.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Parmesan with Spinach 

2 skinless chicken breasts 
1 package frozen spinach 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1 cup Parmesan cheese 
3/4 Cup Sour Cream 
1 tsp. ground pepper 

Poach chicken till slightly done. Cool and cut into bite size pieces. Micro wave frozen spinach till thawed, drain. 

Mix Parmesan/mayonnaise/sour cream together. Place chicken and spinach (mixed together) in bottom of 9x12 baking dish. Spread Parmesan/mayonnaise/sour cream mixture on top. Bake uncovered 350 for 35 minutes or till edges are browned. Great for lunch at work if you have a microwave. 

Don't know carbohydrate count, but I figure it has to be pretty low 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken Cacciatore 

1 chicken cut up (I like to use boneless, skinless chicken pieces) 
1/4 cup olive or vegetable oil 
1 large onion, chopped 
1 large green pepper sliced into strips 
2-3 garlic cloves, minced 
Fresh mushrooms, sliced 
1 6 oz. can tomato paste 
2 cups hot water 
1/4 cup dry red wine 
1 bay leaf 
1/4 tsp. allspice 
Salt and pepper 

Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper and brown on all sides in the oil. Remove from the pan and drain on paper towels. Add the onion, garlic mushrooms and green peppers-cook, stirring for a few minutes until the onion begins to wilt. 

Place the browned chicken pieces into a large ovenproof casserole (I use a roasting pan with a lid) pour the onion-pepper mixture over the chicken. In the same frying pan or a saucepan, mix the tomato paste, water, wine, bay leaf and allspice-mix well. Pour over the chicken, cover and bake in a 350: oven about 1 hour or until the chicken is done then uncover the chicken and bake an additional 30 minutes for the sauce to thicken. This can also be cooked stovetop, just cook slowly until the chicken is done and the sauce thickens. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Chicken in Garlic Sauce (Pollo al Ajillo) 

1/2 cup olive oil 
2 1/2-3 pounds chicken, cut in small serving pieces 
Salt 
2 tbsp. garlic powder 
1/2 cup water 
Juice of 1 lemon 
Few strands saffron, diluted and crushed in very small amount of water 

Heat oil in large skillet. Add chicken pieces and cook over moderate heat until golden brown. Place chicken pieces in large, shallow casserole. Salt. Pour off all but 4 tablespoons of oil in skillet. Add garlic powder. Stir in water and bring to boil. Pour over chicken. Add lemon juice and saffron. Cook, covered, over low heat about 15 minutes or until meat is tender. Serve, spooning sauce over chicken. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Curried Breast of Chicken with Pecans and Peppers 

2 whole fryer breasts (3/4 pound each), boned, skinned and cut in � inch 
4 tsp. flour 
4 green onions, each with 1 inch of green, thinly sliced 
� large green pepper, finely diced 
2 tbsp. pecans, coarsely chopped 
1 tbsp. curry powder 
� tsp. salt 
1 tsp. Splenda 
� tsp. Knorr�s chicken stock base mixed in � cup water 
2 tbsp. peanut or corn oil 

Prepare chicken. Place the flour in a zip-lock bag. Add diced chicken, close bag and shake to coat. Let stand while preparing the vegetables and pecans and measuring the rest of the ingredients. Have oil ready to go. Heat skillet or wok to high. When the pan is hot, add the oil. It should begin to sizzle at once. Quickly add the green onion, and stir-fry for 30 seconds then add the green pepper and pecans. Stir-fry for 1 minute. Add the curry powder, salt and Splenda. Reduce heat to medium low and stir rapidly for 1 minute to blend. Add the chicken and return heat to medium high. Stir-fry for 2 minutes until chicken loses its pinkness. Add the stock or water and blend well for 1 minute. Remove from heat and serve. 

Serves 6 as part of buffet. 

Total calories - 1009 Total carbohydrates - 18.2 grams 
Per serving: Calories - 169 Carbohydrates - 3 grams 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Balsamic Chicken 

1 Lb. boneless skinless chicken breast 
1 green pepper 
2-3 whole garlic cloves 
Salt and pepper to taste 
Dark balsamic vinegar 
Olive oil 
Mushrooms 
Onion 
Italian seasoning 

In an aluminium pan pour olive oil then place breasts inside. Then cut pepper into strips, slice onion, toss in garlic cloves and mushrooms. Pour in balsamic vinegar. Let marinate in refrigerator for at least an hour. Then pre heat oven @ 400.Season to taste salt/black pepper, Italian seasoning. Cook until chicken is done.(30 min. or so) All your ingredients can vary to taste. This is really good!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Balsamic Pepper Chicken 

4 boneless skinless chicken breasts 
2 tsp. lemon pepper 
2 tsp. vegetable oil 
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar 
1/4 cup chicken stock 
2 cloves garlic, minced 

Sprinkle lemon pepper on both sides of the chicken. In a skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add chicken and cook for 5-7 minutes on each side or until chicken is no longer pink inside. Remove chicken to a serving platter and keep it warm. Mix vinegar, broth and garlic and add to the skillet. Stir cook over medium-high heat for about 2 minutes or until the mixture is reduced and slightly thickened. Pour sauce over chicken breasts and serve. 
Makes 4 servings. 

Tip: Double the sauce ingredients if you want extra sauce for dipping. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Oriental Sweet and Hot Marinade 

It's absolutely delicious. If you do use it, keep the BBQ flame at medium and slow cook the chicken for about 20 - 30 minutes. 
1/2 cup soy sauce 
1/2 cup water 
1/4 cup sesame oil 
2 tablespoons brown sugar (I use 5 of the tiny little Brown Sugar Twin spoonfuls -- the little measuring spoon that comes with the box) 
1/2 cup green onion, finely chopped 
1 tablespoon garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons fresh ginger, grated 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 

Mix all the ingredients together. Take a large bag and fill with 9 or 10 pieces of chicken... pour the marinade into the bag with the chicken. Seal. Set in refrigerator overnight (at least 8 hours but tastes best if you let it sit for 24).


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Rollups 

2 boneless chicken breasts 
2 slices Swiss cheese 
1 cup mushrooms, sliced 
2 tablespoons onion, chopped 
Some broccoli spears 
1/2 cup chicken broth 
1 tablespoon butter 
Oregano to taste 

Pound the chicken breasts out 1/4 inch thick. If this makes them too big to handle easily, slice lengthways to manageable size. 
Put a slice of the cheese on each breast, top with some of the broccoli spears. Roll up jellyroll style, fasten with toothpicks. 

Heat the butter in a heavy skillet, preferably with a lid. Put the chicken rolls in the butter on low to medium heat and cook for at least 15 minutes, turning frequently to brown on all sides. 

Chicken should have clear juices. Scrape bottom of pan frequently to loosen up the good stuff Broccolli will still be a little crunchy. Pour in the chicken broth, use as much as you would like to have gravy, allowing for a bit of reduction (evaporation) as it cooks. Add mushrooms and onions, and oregano. Increase heat a little and stir from time to time to reduce the sauce. Serve and enjoy. 
Carbs count - PLEASE check this for mistakes!! I'm still new at it mushrooms (3), onion (2), Swiss - it claims 0 but I usually say (2) chicken broth claims 0 but I say (1), broccolli (2) for a total of 10 grams. Might be another 1/2 gram if you used a lot of oregano. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Barbecued Chicken 

2 lbs. chicken pieces 
3/4 small onion 
1/3 cup tomato sauce 
1/3 cup nonfat plain yogurt 
3/4 tsp. fresh ginger, chopped 
2 garlic cloves 
1-1/4 tsp. coriander 
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper (optional) 
1-1/4 whole cloves 
3/4 tsp. cumin seeds 
2-3/4 cardamom pods 
3/4 tsp. salt 
3/4 tsp. garam masala 
1/8 tsp. red food coloring 

Remove the skin and all visible fat from the chicken pieces. Cut 2-3 slits, 1 inch long and 1/2 inch deep, in each piece of chicken. Place in a casserole dish and set aside. Cut onion into 4-5 pieces. In a blender jar put onion, tomato sauce, yogurt, ginger, garlic cloves, coriander, cayenne pepper, cloves, cumin seeds, cardamom pods, salt, garam masala and red food colouring. Blend to a smooth paste. Pour the tandoori paste on the chicken and turn pieces to thoroughly coat with spices. 

Cover with a lid or plastic wrap and marinate in the refrigerator 4-24 hours. Preheat oven to 400 F. Remove chicken pieces from the marinade, saving marinade. Arrange pieces in a broiler pan. Bake uncovered in the middle of the oven for 30 minutes. Turn pieces over and brush with remaining marinade. Bake for 10-15 minutes until chicken is tender. Turn oven to broil. Turn pieces over once again and broil for 5 minutes to get a nice red color. Transfer to a serving platter. Serve with lemon wedges or squeeze lemon juice over the chicken before eating, if desired. Makes 6 servings. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken Liver Pate 

Serving Size: 1 

1/2 cup butter 
4 ounces cream cheese 
1/2 pound chicken liver 
1 small onion 
2 Tbsp. chicken broth 
2 Tbsp. brandy 
1/2 tsp. paprika 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1 dash cayenne pepper 

Bring liver, onions, chicken broth, brandy to boil. Cook 5 min. Put in blender. Add paprika, salt and cayenne pepper. Blend on high. Add butter and cream cheese. Pour in a mold or container. Let stand covered in refrigerator until firm about 3 hours. Serve with Wasa or Pork Rinds. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken Thighs 

2/3 cup of Mayo 
1 tsp. salt 
1 tsp. garlic salt 
1 tsp. dried crushed rosemary 
3 cups of crushed pork rinds 

Mix Mayo with salt, garlic salt and rosemary. Brush chicken with the Mayo mixture and then roll the thighs in the crushed pork rinds. Bake at 350 for 1 hour. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Easy Garlic Chicken Breasts 

1/4 cup lime juice 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1 Tbsp. minced garlic 
2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts 
salt and pepper 

In a medium bowl, whisk together the lime juice and olive oil. Add garlic and season with salt and pepper generously, and add chicken, making sure it is well-coated with the marinade. Marinate chicken, covered in fridge for at least 3 hours and preferably overnight. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Remove chicken from marinade and discard marinade. Arrange chicken breasts in a shallow baking pan. 

Season with salt and pepper and roast for 25-30 minutes or until chicken is cooked through and the juices run clear when you prick it with a fork. Serves 2. 

**This is really simple, but surprisingly good. The chicken is somewhat garlicky and tangy because of the lime juice, but it is not too strong-tasting. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chinese Chicken 

3 lb chicken 
4 Tbsp tomato sauce 
2 Tbsp soy sauce 
1 Tbsp dry sherry 
1 Tbsp white vinegar 
1/3 tsp chilli powder 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
1 inch piece green ginger, grated 

Wash and dry chicken. Combine the rest of the ingredients together and mix well. Add the chicken, coat well with the marinade. Allow to stand several hours or overnight in refrigerator. Place chicken in a baking dish and pour over marinade. Cover dish with foil. Bake in a moderate oven 1 1/2 hours, remove foil, bake a further 30 minutes, brushing frequently with marinade.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Turkey Pate 

1 1/2 lbs. ground turkey 
1/2 lb. salt pork, diced 
5 medium onions, quartered 
2 lbs. pork liver 
3 eggs, beaten 
1 1/2 tsp. salt 
black pepper 
marjoram 
allspice 
beef soup flavour base 
1/2 lb. sliced bacon 

Roast liver and onions in a roasting pan for 20 min, or until liver is tender. Discard liquid. Combine turkey, liver, and onion. Grind in a food mill twice, or use food processor. Add eggs, dry seasonings, and beef flavouring to ground mixture, mix well line a loaf pan with bacon slices and pack the ground mixture into the pan on top of bacon. Place remaining bacon on top of ground mix. Bake at 325 for 1 hour. Cool in pan. Remove pate from pan and chill. Slice and serve cold with pickles and horseradish. 
This works well with pork, too! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Soy Wings 

5 lbs. of wings 
2 bottles of Kikkoman Soy Sauce 
1 Bottle Lea and Perrins Worcestershire 
4 packets Splenda 
3/4 bottle of dry white wine 
8 cloves of garlic, minced 
Hot sauce to taste (optional) 
Few drops of Liquid Smoke 
1/2 to 1 cup of olive oil 

Combine all the ingredients, including the wings and marinate at least overnight. Grill on low 1-1/12 hours or until done. (Depends on how hot your grill is-sometimes I get them done in 1/2 hour) We figure about 3.7 grams carbohydrate per serving. And this serves about 8 persons. I know the ingredients sound like a TON of carbohydrates, but keep in mind you are NOT eating all of this--it is a marinade and basting sauce. You get very little of the carbohydrates. Much better than hot wings 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Coconut Chicken Bites 

1 pound chicken breasts, cut into 2" or 3" pieces 
1 cup flaked or shredded coconut 
1/2 cup flour (soy flour???) 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/4 tsp. black pepper 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1 egg lightly beaten 
1/3 cup butter, melted 

Heat oven to 400:. Mix flour. coconut, salt, pepper and garlic powder together. Dip chicken bites in the egg then in the flour mixture. Place the chicken bites onto a greased cookie sheet or baking pan. Drizzle with melted butter. Bake approx. 25 minutes or until the chicken is browned and cooked through. Turn once during cooking. This is good served with an apricot or plum dipping sauce. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Mushroom Chicken 

12 chicken thighs 
Salt and Pepper 
Paprika 
Sauce: 
1/4 cup butter 
1/2 pound mushrooms, sliced 
1 tbsp. flour 
1 tsp. soy sauce 
3/4 cup whipping cream 

Preheat oven to 350 F. Place chicken thighs on a rack over a large cookie sheet. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Generously dust with paprika. Bake for one hour. 
To make sauce, melt butter in large skillet. Add mushrooms; sprinkle with flour, toss mushrooms to distribute flour. Saut� over medium heat, stirring occasionally for 8 to 10 minutes. Add soy sauce, and slowly stir in cream. Cook and stir till mixture bubbles and thickens. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve over baked chicken thighs. 

Total Calories: 1,164 Carbohydrates 25.8 
Per serving: Calories: 194 Carbohydrates: 4.3 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Parmesan Chicken Wings 

1 cup grated Parmesan Cheese 
2 tbsp. chopped parsley (or 1 tbsp. dried parsley flakes) 
2 tsp. paprika 
1 tsp. dried oregano 
1/2 tsp. dried basil 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1/4 tsp. pepper 
1/2 cup (1 stick) melted butter 
1 pound chicken wings, disjointed and tips removed 

Preheat oven to 350�. In a big ziplock bag, combine parmesan cheese and spices, and shake to mix. Pour melted butter into a shallow bowl. Dip wings (a few at a time) into the butter, then put into the bag and shake to coat. Place the chicken on a baking sheet and bake for 45 minutes. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Delmonico Chicken 

3 lbs. cut up chicken pieces 
Pepper 
4 tablespoons butter - at room temperature 
1 teaspoon dijon mustard 
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon paprika 
3/4 cup crushed pork rinds 

Rinse chicken and pat dry. Season liberally with salt, and broil 6 to 8 inches from heat for 5 to 7 min per side, until skin is browned. Remove from the oven and reduce the heat to 350�. 
Blend butter with mustard, vinegar and paprika. 

Arrange chicken, skin side up, in a large baking dish. Brush with the butter mixture. Sprinkle the pork rinds over the top. Bake 15 to 20 minutes, until topping is browned and crisp. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Oven Fried Chicken 

1 chicken (approximately 3 lbs.) cut up 
2 eggs, slightly beaten 
1/8 cup heavy cream 
1/8 cup water 
2-1/2 cups crushed pork rinds (takes a 3 oz bag) 
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
5 tablespoons butter, melted 


Preheat oven to 350�. Rinse chicken and pat dry. Mix together eggs, cream and water in a shallow dish. Mix pork rind crumbs, poultry seasoning and pepper in another shallow dish. Dip chicken pieces in the egg/cream mixture, and then dredge in the pork rind mixture to coat evenly. Arrange chicken in a 9 x 13 baking dish. Drizzle with the melted butter. Bake uncovered for one hour. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Easy Oven Chicken 

Serves 4 

1 roasting chicken, cut up 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon oregano 
1 teaspoon dried parsley 
1 teaspoon tarragon 
1/2 tsp. poultry seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon paprika 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
2 tablespoons margarine 
1 teaspoon creole seasoning 

Wash and arrange the chicken pieces in an oven-proof baking dish. Sprinkle with all spices. Dab margarine on top of the chicken. Bake covered in a 350 oven for 30 minutes. Remove cover and bake an additional 10 minutes. Serve with broccoli and faux mashed potatoes. 

Per Serving: (2 pieces) 
Protein 80.2g 
Carbs: 1.2g 
Dietary Fiber: 0.3g 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Italian Ground Turkey or Chicken Turine 

1-1/2 lbs. ground turkey or chicken 
Italian herb seasoning (Your tastes) 
1 egg 
1/2 cup crushed pork rinds 
Parmesan cheese 
1/4 lb. Mozzarella cheese 
1/2 cup tomato sauce 
Sliced olives 

Mix ground turkey, egg, seasoning, Parmesan, pork rinds and a little tomato sauce together in a large bowl. Press meat out into a square onto greased foil on a baking sheet to form a rectangle about 1/2 an inch thick. Layer mozzarella and remaining tomato sauce, Parmesan and the olives on top of the turkey. Now, roll the turkey inwards onto itself to form a roll. This can be tricky, so take your time. Preheat oven to 400 degrees and bake for about 45 minutes to 1 hour. When done, let the turine rest for 15 minutes and slice on a bias and serve with tomato sauce on the side. Enjoy!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Lettuce Wraps 


2 breasts of chicken, boneless and skinless, sliced into fajita strips 
1 Portobello mushroom cap, stem removed and diced finely (1/4" dice) 
1/2 onion, finely diced 
3 green onion tops, sliced 
1/2 cup diced water chestnuts 
1/2 cup bean sprouts 
1 clove elephant garlic, minced (or 1/4 tsp. minced regular garlic) 
Olive oil 
Sesame oil 
Chili oil 
Soy sauce (find the lowest carb one, duh ) 
Salt 
A head of iceberg, or some romaine hearts 
Sauce: 
1 cup 0-carb chicken broth 
1 tsp. HOT Chinese mustard 
2 tsp. regular yellow mustard 
red pepper flakes 
Chili oil 
1 packet Equal 

Sprinkle the chicken with just a tad of salt; Heat 2 Tbsp. olive oil, 1 tsp. sesame oil, and a sprinkle of chili oil in a big skillet. Sear the chicken in the hot oil, then turn down heat and cook until done; set aside to cool, then dice. 
In the same oil, saut� the onions until tender. Add the mushrooms and a little water, then cook until they are soft. Add the garlic and green onion tops, stirring constantly so that the garlic doesn't burn. Throw in the water chestnuts and the sprouts, mix well, and add 2 Tbsp. soy and a little more chili oil. Add back in the diced chicken, and Voila! There's your filling. Adjust the seasonings to your taste. 

Nuke the chicken broth till piping hot, then whisk in the mustards, Equal, red pepper, and chili oil. Add enough soy sauce to make it taste the way you like. 

Using a lettuce leaf, fill it with filling and top with a spoon or two of sauce. YUM!!!! Heaven! Hope you all enjoy! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

�Delightful Chicken Dish� 

4 larger chicken breasts pounded flat 
Several sprigs chopped fresh tarragon (more or less to taste) 
Juice of 1 lemon 
Zest of same lemon, minced fine 
Garlic to taste (12 cloves for me, no vampire problems so far) 
Butter, lots of it! I used a whole stick 
2 finely chopped shallots 
1 pound mushrooms sliced 
2 cups rich fatty chicken stock 
Salt - not needed but add to taste 

Saut� chicken till 1/2 cooked in 1/4 cup or more butter. Remove and in juices saut� garlic, shallots, chopped tarragon leaves, lemon zest till wilted. Add mushrooms and saut� till 1/2 cooked. Add more butter if you want! Add broth, bring to simmer and reduce 50%. Add chicken and cook till chicken is just done and still tender. Add lemon juice last and combine well. Serve with garlic fauxtatos (fauxtatoes?) and veggie of choice. 

Total recipe: 43grams of carbohydrates 
For four servings, 10.75grams of carbohydrate per serving. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken with Mustard Seeds 

Yield: 4 servings 

1 1/2 tsp. salt 
1 tsp. ground turmeric 
2 lb. chicken; cut into pieces 
1 tbsp. brown mustard seeds 
5 fresh green chillies; roughly chopped 
4 1/2 tbsp. mustard oil 
3 tbsp. Cilantro 

Rub 1 tsp salt and 0.5 tsp turmeric over the chicken. 

Grind the mustard seeds to a fine powder in your grinder. Put the mustard seed powder, chillies and 0.25 tsp. turmeric into a blender. Add 4 tablespoon water, blend to a smooth paste (N.B., when making this for two and halving the ingredients, it'll fit into the spice grinder so you don't have to dirty up the blender). 
Heat 3 tablespoons oil in a large pan or wok on high heat. Add chicken. Stir and fry for 10-15 minutes until golden. Remove from pan. 

Add remaining oil to the pan. When hot add the mustard and chilli paste and turn heat down to low. Stir and fry for 3-4 minutes until the oil bubbles on the surface. Add the chicken and the rest of the salt and turmeric. Add 1.25 cups water and bring to the boil on medium heat. Cover and cook for 10-15 minutes until chicken is tender and sauce has reduced to just coat the pieces. 
Sprinkle the cilantro over and serve. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

20-Minute Chicken Parmesan 

Ingredients (4 servings) 
4 boneless and skinless chicken breast halves 
1 egg, slightly beaten 
1/2 cup crushed pork rinds 
2 tbsp. butter 
1/2 cup tomato sauce 
1/2 cup Shredded mozzarella cheese 
1 tbsp. Grated Parmesan cheese 
1/4 cup Chopped fresh parsley 

Using palm of hand flatten chicken to even thickness. Dip chicken into egg then into crumbs to coat. In skillet over medium heat, in hot margarine, brown chicken on both sides. Add tomato sauce. Reduce heat. Cover; simmer 10 minutes. Sprinkle with cheeses and parsley. Cover; simmer 5 minutes or until cheese melts. 

Makes 4 servings. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Jeri�s Beer-Roasted Chicken 

1 whole roasting chicken 
1 can beer 
Olive Oil 
Salt 
Pepper 
Rosemary 

Remove the giblets and neck, wash the chicken and pat it dry. Rub olive oil all over chicken and season with salt, pepper, and rosemary or other rotissary spices. 
Open beer can, and place chicken on top of can. Beer can should be inserted in cavity of chicken. (Be careful, chicken is slippery.) The can, along with the chicken legs should hold the chicken vertical. 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Place chicken in a baking dish and put in oven. Bake for 80 min. or until chicken is done. Skin with be crunchy, but meat will be very moist from beer. 

Note: When I cooked this, my chicken fell over during last few minutes of cooking because the chicken was so tender, the legs couldn't hold it up anymore. Luckily, my baking dish was big enough that no mess was made. Beer did spill inside the chicken, but it was still very good. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Swiss Chicken 

4 boneless, skinless breasts 
2, 1oz Swiss cheese slice 
2 slices ham lunchmeat 
1/8C mozzarella 
Pork rinds 
2-3 tbsp. grated Parmesan 

Flatten out breasts how ever you need to (I don�t have a meat beater), sprinkle with salt, pepper, garlic/onion powder. Place 1/2 slice of ham, 1/2 slice of Swiss and a little of the mozzarella on the breast. Roll up and coat with crushed pork rinds and parmesan mixed. Place in pan with the overlapped edge down. Bake at 350 for approximately 35-45 min. Ahem.......Yummy!!!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

American Chicken Rockefeller 

1-10oz package frozen chopped spinach 
1 egg, beaten 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese, divided 
1 cup crushed pork rinds or other replacement for bread crumbs 
6 skinless, boneless chicken breasts (I use pre-packaged breasts) 
Salt & pepper to taste 
3 Tbsp. melted butter or margarine 

Cook spinach according to package instructions; drain well, and allow to cool. Combine spinach, egg, and 1 Tbs. Parmesan cheese; set aside. Combine pork rinds and remaining Parmesan in shallow pan; set aside. Salt & pepper chicken, brush with melted butter and roll each in pork rind mixture covering completely. Place in a greased 9"x13" baking dish. Place 1 heaping tablespoon of spinach mixture on each chicken breast spreading to form a small mound. Sprinkle with remaining pork rind mixture and drizzle with melted butter. Bake @ 350 degrees for 40 minutes. Yield 6 servings. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Balsamic Roast Chicken 

1 - 5 to 6 lb. Roasting Chicken 
2 Tbsp. Chopped Rosemary 
2 Tbsp. Salt 
3 Cloves chopped garlic 
Pepper 
1 Red Onion, Chopped 
1/4 cup Balsamic Vinegar 
1/4 cup Red Wine 

Heat oven to 350. Clean chicken - remove neck, giblets, and liver. Rinse bird and pat dry. 

Rub the rosemary, garlic, salt and pepper on the outside of the bird. Let sit for about an hour. Actually you can do this up to 24 hours in advance so the flavours take hold. Cover and place chicken in the refrigerator. 

Sprinkle the bottom of the roasting pan with the chopped onions. Then place the chicken on top of the onions. Pour the balsamic vinegar and the wine over the chicken. Roast in the oven for approximately 2 hours (or 20 minutes per pound). Carve the chicken and serve with the balsamic and onion mixture from the bottom of the pan. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Sauce for BBQ Wings 

1/2 (10oz) bottle Worcestershire sauce 
1/8 cup hot pepper sauce (2 TBS) 
4 Tbsp. (1/2 stick) butter 
1 scant cup cider vinegar 
1/2 Tbsp. ground black pepper 
1 tsp. salt 
1 tsp. red pepper flakes 
4 garlic cloves, pressed. 

Combine all ingredients in saucepan over medium heat and bring to boil Stir well, lower heat and simmer for 10 min, stirring frequently. Cool and refrigerate until ready to use. Keeps for several days 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Buttermilk Pecan Chicken 

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts 
1 egg 
1 cup heavy cream 
1 cup ground pecans (I put 2 cups of pecans in a food processor) 
1/4 cup sesame seeds 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1/4 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 cup butter, melted 

Between two sheets of waxed paper pound the chicken until fairly thin. In a bowl, beat the egg and add the cream; set aside. In a shallow pan mix the ground pecans, sesame seeds, and spices together. Dip the chicken in the egg mix and roll in the pecan mix. Place in a baking pan. Once finished with all of the pieces, drizzle with the melted butter. Bake at 350 for 40 minutes or until a nice golden brown. Turns out fork tender, juicy, and crunchy. 

NOTE: You will have pecan mixture left over, so I don't believe that the carb count could be that high. Save the rest of the mixture in a airtight container or bag in the frig for the next time. This mix is especially good on fish, too. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Bacon Chicken Wrap 

3 or 4 boneless skinless chicken breasts 
1 package of bacon 
2 (3oz.) squares of cream cheese (softened) 
1 medium onion 
2 Tbsp. butter (melted) 
2 Tbsp. milk 
Salt & pepper to taste 
Toothpicks 

Mix cream cheese, milk, salt & pepper together. Chop onions & mix in to mixture. Cut a slot in chicken & stuff mixture inside. Wrap bacon around chicken to where it covers chicken & holds mixture in. Put in casserole dish & bake at 350 for 20 minutes & then broil for the same amount of time so bacon will get done on all sides! Remove toothpicks & enjoy! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken Broccoli Casserole 

6 cooked chicken breasts (mine were grilled outdoors) 0 carbs 
1 lb broccoli florets 16 carbs 
1 8 oz. Package cream cheese 6 carbs 
1/3 c heavy cream 3 carbs 
1/3 c water 
2 c. shredded cheddar 0 carbs 

Dice chicken into bite sized pieces. Cook broccoli according to package directions or to crisp tender. Melt cream cheese with cream and water. Mix drained broccoli and chicken with sauce. Pour into casserole dish and top with shredded cheddar cheese.. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 min. 
Makes 6 servings about 5 carbs each. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Chicken Cordon Bleu 

4 Large boneless skinless chicken breast halves 
2 Tbsp. butter or margarine softened 
1 tsp. dried Thyme 
4 thin slices Swiss cheese 
8-12 bacon strips 
2 eggs 
1/2 c. milk or cream 
1/2 c. Atkins bake mix 
3/4 c. crushed pork rinds 
1/2 tsp. garlic powder 
1 tsp. dried Oregano 
1/4 c. parmesan cheese 

Flatten chicken breasts, using a knife to cut from middle towards outside (but not all the way through the side) to form a flap. This helps thin down the chicken where it tends to be the thickest and also makes your working surface larger. Open flap and press flat with smooth side down underneath. Spread butter on the top. Sprinkle with Thyme. Top with a slice of ham and cheese. Roll up tightly. Wrap each with two or three slices of bacon and secure with toothpicks. In a small bowl, beat eggs and milk; set aside. Place Atkins bake mix in another bowl. Set aside. Combine the crushed pork rinds, garlic powder, oregano and cheese. Dip each chicken breast into egg mixture, then bake mix, again into egg mixture and then into pork rinds. Place on greased baking sheet. Bake at 350 Degrees for 40-45 min. or until chicken juices run clear. Yield: 4 serving with less than 5 carbs each. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken Low-Carbonara 

Saute chicken breasts in butter sprinkled with seasoned salt, just until browned on both sides (you don't have to cook all the way through). 

Place one cup of Ragu Cheese Creations Roasted Garlic Parmesan sauce in the bottom of a foil lined baking pan. Put the chicken on top of the sauce. Cut up several pieces of Canadian bacon and place on top of chicken. Put shredded mozzarella cheese on top of that. Cover with the rest of the sauce. 
Bake for 40 minutes at 350 degrees. Yum! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken Casserole 

1 broiler-fryer chicken, cooked, skinned, chopped 
10 ounces frozen spinach 
1/4 cup finely chopped onion 
1/2 teaspoons garlic powder, divided 
8 ounces fresh mushrooms, sliced 
2 tablespoons margarine, melted 
1 cup mozzarella cheese 

Cook spinach according to package directions, eliminating salt; drain. Mix onions with spinach. Arrange spinach in bottom of 1 1/2 quart baking dish; sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoon of the garlic powder. Arrange mushrooms on spinach and drizzle with melted margarine. Place chicken on mushrooms and sprinkle with remaining 1/4 teaspoon of the garlic powder. Top with mozzarella cheese. Place in 350�F oven and bake for 30 minutes. Makes 6 servings. 

Per Serving Calories: 202; Protein: 26 g; Carbohydrates: 4 g; Total Fat: 9.3g; Saturated Fat: 3.3 g; Cholesterol: 74 mg; Sodium: 205 mg


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Mushroom Dijon 

4 each chicken breast halves -- skinned & boned 
1 teaspoon Lemon Pepper 
1/4 teaspoon onion powder 
1 cup Heavy cream 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
1 cup mushrooms 
2 tablespoons Butter 

Sprinkle both sides of chicken with lemon-pepper seasoning and onion power. In a skillet cook chicken in margarine or butter over medium heat for 8 to 10 minutes, or till tender and no longer pink, turning once. 

In a small mixing bowl mix together sour cream, cream and mustard. Pour Mushrooms over chicken, pour mustard mixture over chicken and mushrooms. Stir until sauce thickens and mushrooms and chicken are well coated. 
NOTES : Can use 1/3 cup of sour cream and 2/3 cup of heavy cream (instead of 1 cup heavy cream) for a thicker sauce) 
------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Delmonico Chicken 

3 lbs cut up chicken pieces 
Pepper 
4 tablespoons butter - at room temperature 
1 teaspoon dijon mustard 
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon paprika 
3/4 cup crushed pork rinds 

Rinse chicken and pat dry. Season liberally with salt, and broil 6 to 8 Inches from heat for 5 to 7 min per side, until skin is browned. Remove from the oven and reduce the heat to 350�. Blend butter with mustard, vinegar and paprika. 
Arrange chicken, skin side up, in a large baking dish. Brush with the Butter mixture. Sprinkle the pork rinds over the top. Bake 15 to 20 minutes, until topping is browned and crisp. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Garlic Lime Chicken 

4 Tyson Holly Farms� Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breasts 
1/2 cup low sodium soy sauce 
1/4 cup fresh lime juice 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard 
1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground pepper 
Marinating Time 30 Minutes 

Cooking Time 15 Minutes 

Servings 4 

Preparation 

Rinse chicken with cold water and pat dry with paper towels. Place in recloseable plastic bag. Mix together soy sauce, lime juice, Worcestershire sauce, garlic and mustard. Pour over chicken in bag. Close bag and toss to coat well. Marinate in refrigerator 30 minutes. Drain chicken; discard leftover marinade. Sprinkle chicken with pepper. 
Cook 

Spray non-stick fry pan with butter-flavoured cooking spray and heat over medium heat. Add chicken and cook about 6 minutes on each side or until done. Refrigerate leftovers. Note: Chicken may be grilled. It is also delicious served cold. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Savoury Kale Stuffed Chicken 

4 whole broiler-fryer chicken breasts, halved, boned 
1/2 medium onion 
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil 
2 medium garlic cloves, minced 
4 cups firmly packed kale leaves, ribs removed 
1 pound ricotta cheese 
1 egg, beaten 
1/4 cup chopped parsley 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon fresh chopped basil 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 

In food processor, place onion and process with on-and-off control until onion is chopped. In medium frying pan, place oil and heat to medium temperature. Add garlic and onion; saut� about 5 minutes or until lightly browned and set aside. In large sauce pan, place 2 cups water and a steamer basket. 

Cover and bring water to a boil; add kale and steam over high heat about 6 minutes or until kale is cooked through. Remove kale and place in food processor. Process with on and off control until finely chopped. Gather into a ball and gently press out excess water. 

In large bowl, mix together onion and garlic mixture, kale, ricotta, egg, parsley, salt, basil and pepper. Gently loosen skin from one side of breast to forma pocket. Stuff 1/3 cup of kale mixture into pocket of each breast. Tuck skin and meat under breast to form dome shape. Place chicken in buttered glass baking dish. Bake in 350 degrees F, oven about 30 minutes or until fork can be inserted in chicken with ease. Remove from oven and let rest about 10 minutes before slicing and serving. Makes 8 servings. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Lemon Herb Grilled Chicken 

1 Tbsp. grated lemon peel 
Juice of 2 large lemons(about 1/3 cup) 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley 
2 Tbsp. minced shallots 
1 Tbsp. minced garlic 
1 tsp. chopped fresh thyme 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/4 tsp. freshly ground pepper 
3 whole chickens (3 lb. each) quartered 

Combine the marinade ingredients. Dip chicken in marinade and place in 3 heavy-duty storage bags with any remaining marinade. Refrigerate 4 hours. (Can be made ahead. Refrigerate up to 24 hours. Remove from refrigerator 1 hour before grilling.) 
Prepare grill or preheat broiler and broiler pan. Grill over low heat or broil 4 inches from heat source 14 - 30 minutes, turning and brushing with reserved marinade every 5 minutes. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Lemon Roast Chicken 

1 Whole Chicken 
Salt & Pepper 
1 tsp. Oregano 
2 Cloves Garlic, Minced 
2 Tbsp. Butter 
1 cup Chicken broth (or water) 
3 Tbsp. Lemon Juice 

Remove the giblets and neck, wash the chicken and pat it dry. Salt & Pepper. The chicken and place it in a crock-pot, with the cavity opening towards the top. Sprinkle half the Oregano and Garlic inside the cavity, and half outside. Add butter and Chicken broth to the crock-pot. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours. During the last hour of cooking add Lemon juice. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Ranch Chicken 

4-5 Boneless Chicken Breasts 
1 pkg. Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing (Buttermilk) 
1/2-1 lb. Bacon 
2 c. Mixed Shredded Cheese 

Arrange chicken breasts at bottom of casserole dish. Sprinkle dressing packet on top. Lay bacon across to cover all and top with cheese. Bake covered at 350 for 45 min. Remove foil and bake open for an additional 15 min. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Sesame Wings 

1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1/2 cup sherry 
1/4 cup soy sauce 
1/4 cup lemon juice 
2 cloves garlic -- minced 
1/4 cup toasted sesame seeds 
2 pounds chicken wings 
Salt - to taste 

1. In a blender, combine oil, sherry, soy sauce, lemon juice, garlic, and sesame seed; process until smooth. 

2. Salt wings lightly. Place in a large bowl and cover with marinade; refrigerate for at least 1 hour. 
3. Preheat broiler. 

Broil wings 5 inches from heat for 7 minutes per side, basting once on each side with marinade. Makes about 20 drummettes. 
Total Grams: 25.9 Per Serving: (20) 1.3 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Soy Wings 

5 lbs. of wings 
2 bottles of Kikkoman Soy Sauce 
1 Bottle Lea and Perrins Worcestershire 
4 packets Splenda 
3/4 bottle of dry white wine 
8 cloves of garlic, minced 
Hot sauce to taste (optional) 
Few drops of Liquid Smoke 
1/2 to 1 cup of olive oil 

Combine all the ingredients, including the wings and marinate at least overnight. Grill on low 1-1/12 hours or until done. (Depends on how hot your grill is-sometimes I get them done in 1/2 hour) We figure about 3.7 grams Carb per serving. And this serves about 8 persons. I know the ingredients sound like a TON of carbs, but keep in mind you are NOT eating all of this--it is a marinade and basting sauce. You get very little of the carbs. Much better than hot wings IMHO> 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Hot Sauce Breaded Chicken 

Crush porkrinds in blender, and add Parmesan cheese (about 1/4 cup Parmesan to 3/4 cup porkrinds, crushed). 
Take one boneless Chicken Breast - Flattened (or cut into cubes to make nuggets). Dip chicken in one beaten egg. Then, dip in Parmesan/porkrind mixture. 

Fry in oil until brown on both sides. Drain chicken on paper towel. 
Melt 1/4 cup butter in sauce pan. Add about 1/2 cup hot sauce, a splash of lemon juice, and a couple of sprinkles garlic sauce. Coat cooked chicken with hot sauce mixture. Serve with blue cheese dressing for dipping 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Cashew Chicken 

1 lb. chicken breast cut to bite-size pieces (marinated in soy sauce and dry sherry) 
1 c. chicken broth 
2 T vinegar 
2 T Sugar Twin (or Splenda) 
4 T soy sauce 
1 1/4 t sesame oil 
1/4 t salt 
1 T not/Starch 
1/3 c. cashews (approximately 11 carbs?) 
1/2 t ginger (1/2 carbs?) 
Mix 3/4 cup chicken broth, vinegar, Sugar Twin, soy sauce 1/4 t sesame oil, salt and not/Starch. Set aside. 

Spray large pan with cooking spray or oil and heat on high. Add cashews and "toast" for about 2 minutes. Remove and set aside. 
Heat 1 tsp. sesame oil. Add ginger. Add a little of the 1/4 cup broth. Add chicken. Saut� adding a little more broth at a time to keep moist. Cook approx. 3 minutes. 
Add sauce mix and stir until it begins to thicken. Remove from heat and add cashews. 

I think its only about 8 carbs per serving if this makes 2 servings. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Whole Roasted Chicken 

Take a whole chicken, split it down the back, taking out most of the upper backbone. Salt & pepper it. 

In a fairly shallow pan, place aromatic vegetables, such as celery, carrots, onions, etc. (You don't necessarily have to eat them). Place the chicken, breasts up on top of the veggies. Stuff fresh herbs under the skin, such as basil, oregano, rosemary, tarragon, whatever. 

Place in a hot oven (400) for about 20 min/pound. The skin will be crispy, the chicken will be moist, and the juice at the bottom will be a gravy good enough to make you slap yer mama. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chile Chicken 

4 chicken breasts (bone in, skin on) 
1 tbsp. olive oil 
Fresh herbs (thyme, oregano, marjoram, etc) 
2 tbsp. paprika 
1 1/2 tbsp. cumin 
2 tbsp. chile powder 

NOTE: You can use Emerils Southwestern Rub rather than the spices above 

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees 
2. Combine spices (or Emerils Southwestern Rub) and coat chicken so that all sides taste good 
3. Coat pan or ovenproof skillet with oil 
4. Place chicken, skin side up and bake 35-40 minutes 
5. Remove bone and serve 

NOTE: You can use boneless, skinless chicken breast, but make sure to reduce cooking time by 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Roast Chicken Breasts with Bacon 

4 boneless skinless chicken breasts 
4 slices bacon 

Garlic Pepper (or garlic powder and fresh ground pepper) 
Just place the chicken breasts in an oven safe pan, sprinkle with garlic pepper, slice the bacon strips in half so that they cover the chicken, and bake for about an hour at 350 till the bacon is crispy. As a variation, place the breasts on grated cauliflower and bake it all together. The bacon juices baste the chicken and flavor the cauliflower. Good technique for basting a turkey too. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Pork Sausage Stuffing for Turkey 

2.5 lb. pork sausage 
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 tsp. thyme 
1 tsp. salt 
2 eggs, slightly beaten 
1 tsp. pepper 
1/4 tsp. nutmeg 
1 tsp. sage 
1/2 tsp. Tabasco sauce 

Brown sausage in a large frying pan, breaking up with a fork. When all the pink is gone and sausage is thoroughly cooked, remove from heat. Drain excess fat from sausage meat. 
Add remaining ingredients and mix well. Refrigerate until ready to use. Makes about 5 cups. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Crispy Chicken with Honey Mustard 

Boneless skinless chicken breasts (I used 4) 
Cut each into 4 strips (they are about 2 inches wide each) 
First, dip into mixture of: 
1/3 cup sour cream (1-2 carb) 
2 Tbsp. heavy cream (2 carb) 
2 Tbsp. Guldens spicy brown mustard (0 carb) 
2 eggs (0 carb) 
I added some salt substitute (for potassium) and natures seasoning (salt free) sprinkle both to taste. 
About 2 to 3 Tbsp. water to thin to pancake batter-like thickness 
Then dip into 

Plain pork rinds post food processor 
Some more salt substitute and seasoning as desired 
I cook these in a glass pan that is sprayed with butter flavored NO carbohydrate cooking spray at 425. I also sprayed the tops of them with the spray ( a trick my grandma taught me) so they are "oven fried" I cook until done (no pink throughout of course) about 25 minutes. Or cook at time and temp your normally cook chicken. 
No carb "Honey" mustard sauce.. 
1/2 cup real mayonnaise 
1 to 2 Tbsp. spicy brown mustard (to taste) 
Your favorite sweetener to taste - yes it really sweetens it to make it taste like honey mustard! 

Tonight when I made it I added some no carb Caesar salad dressing I had found (I made from a packet) at the store - about 1 Tbsp. - added a nice flavor. 

Just experiment with the above... there are no carbs in it and boy does REAL mayonnaise beat the low fat junk I have eaten for so long!! Add above ingredients to taste. If you have added too much sweetener as I did, add a little more mustard to balance out. I used powder equal. Will try stevia next.... 

My calculations are that there are less than 10 carbs for the whole thing!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Chicken and Broccoli Alfredo 

Slice up a couple skinless, boneless chicken breasts and place in frying pan preheated with a liberal amount of olive oil and a couple teaspoons of butter. Add dried minced onion and pepper. Turn chicken until mostly cooked. Add a liberal amount of fresh sliced mushrooms and allow to simmer until the mushrooms are tender. Then add 1/2 jar of Alfredo sauce (Ragu has Classic Alfredo, Garlic Parmesan and 4 Cheese flavors - all are low carb and high fat - there are other brands out there equally as good). Stir well and continue to simmer to heat the sauce. Add steamed broccoli (steamed on the side at the same time the chicken was cooking). Stir and simmer until the broccoli is nicely coated with the sauce. 

Serve with a nice glass of wine and eat as much of this as you want. I am usually stuffed full on 1/2 of this (I save the rest to reheat for the next day's lunch). 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Wings!!! 

Parboil wings w/ a little salt and white pepper (put cleaned wings in cold water in pot, bring to boil, boil about 15 minutes) 
Drain in colander (can do up to this step and refrigerate for a day or two, sometimes I do double batch to this point and refrigerate or freeze for use later) 

Preheat oven to 350F, spray glass pan w/ non stick spray oil (pan should be large enough to put wings in SINGLE LAYER) 
Douse w/ hot sauce, maybe some butter (but we skip the butter) 
Bake, turning them about every 15 minutes or so and reapplying hot sauce as you like, usually takes me 45 minutes to an hour 
Eat w/ blue cheese dressing and chunks of cheddar cheese (preferably very sharp cheddar cheese) 

These come out VERY crispy, not much fat on them, really yummy. Developed this as an alternative to deep frying buffalo wings when we were low-fatting it. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Luminaria�s Chicken 

Take a couple of tablespoons or so of the soy baking mix, add some tarragon, marjoram, sage, oregano, garlic powder, onion powder and black pepper. 

Coated 4 chicken breasts and brown them in butter 
Cut a couple of handfuls of fresh broccoli florets into the pan, 
Mix together, in a bowl, a 16 oz container of sour cream, about a half a cup of heavy cream. Grate an ounce or so of Pepper Jack cheese, (Monterey Jack with jalapeno peppers in it) and mix it all together, dump it over the chicken and broccoli, cover the mess up, and let it simmer real low for 25 min. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Quick Parmesan Chicken Strips 

Spray Pam or lightly coat pan with oil. Spread mayonnaise on chicken breast strips. Cover with grated Parmesan cheese. Sprinkle with lite-salt and pepper. Bake at 350 till done, turning once. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Outback Steakhouse�s "Alice Springs Chicken" 

Fully cook some seasoned Boneless Chicken Breast or Thighs. At the same time fry up some Bacon (75% done), enough for 3-4 slices each breast/thigh. 

Once the Chicken and Bacon are finished then place the Chicken in a dish then cover with the bacon and then pile on Sharp Cheddar, Monterey Jack and Hot Pepper Cheese and bake for about 10 minutes at 350! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken with Pistachios 

4 chicken breasts 
1 Cup Sour Cream 
1/2 Cup chopped Green Chile Pistachios 

Spray baking pan with oil. Lay in the chicken breasts, cover with the Sour Cream and sprinkle over the top with Green Chile Pistachios. Bake uncovered in 375 degree oven until the chicken is tender, about 45 minutes. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Macadamia Nut Chicken 

4-6 chicken or fish cutlets 
1 cup Macadamia nut crumbs 
Salt and pepper 
1/2 cup Macadamia nut oil (or an olive oil/butter combination) 
1 egg 
2 tbsp. lemon juice 
Fresh chopped parsley 

Dry the cutlets and roll in seasoned flour. Cover cutlets with beaten egg and roll in Macadamia nut crumbs. Heat oil in pan and fry cutlets gently until light brown either side. Add lemon juice and continue cooking for 5 minutes. Serve garnished with parsley. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken with Wild Mushrooms 

1 Lb. White meat chicken 
2 sprigs of each (Sage & Rosemary) 
3 cups assorted wild mushrooms (sliced) 
2 Tbs. Shallots (diced) 
2 Tbs. of butter 
2 Leeks (sliced thin) 
1 cup Ricotta cheese 
1 cup cottage cheese 
1 cup Dutch Gouda cheese (shredded)or any of your favorite melting cheeses) 
2 Eggs 
1 tsp. poultry seasoning 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Slice the chicken in thin strips(against the grain). Bring to a boil a large pot of salted water and add the sage and rosemary. Turn the heat down to a simmer and add a handful of chicken to poach for 3-4 min.(until chicken is opaque). set aside cooked chicken to drain. In a pan saut� melted butter and add shallots and leeks (make sure you wash leeks very well) cook until soft and add mushrooms. Cook till soft. Then set aside. 

In a mixing bowl combine Ricotta, cottage cheese, half the shredded Gouda and both eggs. Mix well add the poultry seasoning and salt and pepper to taste. 
(Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees) 

In a baking dish lay out the chicken and mushrooms combining them at the same time. Pour cheese mixture evenly over top and sprinkle the remaining shredded Gouda in a single layer. Bake at 400 degrees for 45-60 min or until golden brown on top. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Broiled Chipotle Chicken with Creamy Spinach 

Serves 4 


2 to 3 canned chipotle chiles in adobo, finely chopped (about 2 tablespoons) 
1 1/4 cups Thick Cream (recipe follows), whipping cream, or cr�me fra�che 
4 medium-large (about 1 1/3 pounds) skinless and boneless chicken-breast halves 
1/4 cup chicken stock, preferably homemade 
6 cups (about 10 ounces) spinach, stems removed, well rinsed 
Salt 

Marinate the chicken several hours in advance, and cook it just before you sit down to dinner, as it only takes a few minutes to broil. If you don�t care for very spicy dishes, you can reduce the heat by splitting the peppers in half and scraping out the seeds with the back of a knife before chopping. 
Thick cream is cooked in the roasting pan with the chicken before it is added to the spinach; this lends it the smoky, spicy flavor of the chipotle peppers. 

Place the chopped canned chipotles and 2 tablespoons thick cream in a small bowl, and mix to combine. 
Place the chicken in a large bowl, and pour the chipotle mixture over it, making sure to coat the chicken well. Cover with plastic wrap, and transfer dish to the refrigerator. Marinate the chicken 2 to 3 hours. 

Heat the broiler. Place the chicken breasts in a baking dish (preferably earthenware) just large enough to accommodate them. Place the baking dish 6 inches away from the broiler, and broil chicken until deep brown in color, about 4 to 5 minutes. 
Remove dish from broiler. Turn chicken breasts, and drizzle remaining 1 cup plus 2 tablespoons thick cream around the chicken. Return the dish to the broiler, and broil until chicken is deep golden and no longer squishy when you lightly press it with your finger, 4 to 5 minutes more. 

Transfer the chicken breasts to a warm platter, and transfer platter to a warm oven. 

Scrape the cream mixture from the baking dish into a medium-large saucepan. Add the chicken stock and the spinach. Bring the mixture to a boil over high heat, and cook, stirring constantly, until the spinach has wilted and the cream has reduced and thickened, about 3 minutes. Season mixture with salt, and serve creamy spinach with the broiled chicken. 




Thick Cream 

Makes about 1 1/4 cups. 

1 1/2 cups whipping cream 
3 teaspoons active culture, such as buttermilk, cr�me fra�che, sour cream, or plain yogurt 

Pour the whipping cream into a small saucepan, and set over low heat. Stir until the chill is off; do not heat above 100 degrees (lukewarm). Remove pan from the heat, and stir in the buttermilk. Pour the liquid into a clean glass jar. 

Place the lid on the jar, without tightening it, and place the jar in a warm (80 to 90 degrees) spot. Let the cream develop until it is noticeably thicker, 12 to 24 hours. Stir gently, and refrigerate at least 4 hours to overnight, chilling and thickening thoroughly. Cover, and refrigerate up to 10 days. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Raspberry Chicken with Brie 

Caramelize an onion in butter. Puree some fresh or frozen raspberries, strain. Add a bit of Splenda/Sweetener to the raspberry sauce. If you have a grill, mark a boneless chicken breast. Put into an oven proof dish, add some wine and some seasoning salt. Bake for 10 minutes or until done. Take it out, cover with sauce and a big piece of Brie. Stick back under the broiler until Brie melts. Put the onions on a plate, then top with the raspberry/brie/chicken breast. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken Roll-ups 

6 chicken breasts, thawed and pounded gently in plastic wrap until thin. (Can be done with a skillet or the blunt side of a meat tenderizer). Set aside. 

Mix together: 
8 oz cream cheese, softened 
ADD: salt, garlic, onion and pepper to taste 
Herbs: (chives parsley, etc.) 

Spoon cream cheese mixture onto chicken breast and top with sliced green pepper and/or mushrooms. Roll up chicken breast tightly, fold in ends and secure with toothpick. Heat 1 TBSP olive oil in skillet and brown chicken for about 10 min. Bake at 350 degrees for 10 minutes. Slice chicken without pressing down on it and serve with Arugula and vinaigrette, or refrigerate slices and top on our salad. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Baked Almond Chicken Casserole 

3 cups cooked chicken breasts, chopped (about 3 whole) 
1 cup salad dressing 
6 ounces Swiss cheese, cut up 
1/4 cup onion, chopped 
2 tablespoons pimiento, chopped 
1 teaspoon salt 
Dash of pepper 
1/4 cup slivered almonds 

Combine cooked chicken, celery, salad dressing, Swiss cheese, onion and pimiento. Season with salt and pepper. Place in an 8 x 12 baking dish. Sprinkle with slivered almonds. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 to 45 minutes, or until bubbly. Serves 6 to 8. 

Nutrition information per serving: 477 calories, 36grams protein, 32 grams fat, 9 grams carbohydrate, 112 milligrams cholesterol, 747 milligrams sodium. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chicken in Creamy Mushroom Cheddar Sauce 

The basic sauce is the Cream Sauce from Dr. Atkin's Cookbook. 

Serves 4 


2 Boned, skinned chicken breasts 
1 cup sliced mushrooms 
1 cup white wine, dryer is better 
3/8 lb. butter (1 1/2 sticks) 
1/4 cup heavy cream 
1/4 cup water 
3 egg yolks 
2 oz cheddar cheese, cubed 
Salt & Pepper to taste 

In a small skillet, saut� the mushrooms in 2 tablespoons of butter and a pinch of salt. Cover and set aside when the mushrooms are tender. 

In a large skillet on low heat, melt 2 tablespoons of butter. Add white wine. Place chicken breasts in skillet. Sprinkle with salt and fresh cracked pepper. Cook for 5 minutes, covered. Turn the breasts and sprinkle with additional fresh cracked pepper. Cover and poach chicken until tender. About 20-30 minutes. 

While the chicken is cooking, prepare the sauce. In a double boiler, melt 1/4 lb. butter (1 stick) over hot (not boiling) water. Take 2 teaspoon of the melted butter and beat it in a separate bowl with the 3 egg yolks (beating a small amount of melted butter into egg yolks will prevent them from hard-cooking when added to double boiler). Slowly add the egg mixture to the double boiler. Stir constantly with a wire whisk. 
Add the water and heavy cream. Continue whisking. Add cheddar cheese cubes and continue to whisk. Continue whisking until thick and creamy. 

IMPORTANT: Once cheese is added, only stir in one direction to keep the sauce from becoming stringy. Remove 5 tablespoons of wine/butter mixture from the chicken pan. Incorporate into sauce. Immediately before serving, stir mushrooms into sauce. 

To Serve: Cover chicken with sauce. 

8 or so carbs a serving. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Thai Chicken 
1 tablespoon Thai green curry base 
1 14 oz can coconut milk 
2 chicken breasts, sliced 
1-2 cups veggies (I prefer a mixture of eggplant, zucchini and summer squash) but you can use the veggies you prefer.


----------



## seopositive2 (Dec 5, 2009)

I am fully satisfied with the information of the post, it is really a good one.It helps me for cooking.


----------

